# lookng for 'english' rod



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Conoflex.....afaw.....zippy .....or similar 
5/6oz sweet spot 
spinner preferred but conventional ok 
trade or buy 
11-12' preferred...50/50 split would be good also 
only have 6'4" space in bed of truck without laying them crossways


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closed


----------

